# High-pitched beeping system in you're garden? Harmful sound cat deterrent



## tinnitusbycatdeterrent (Dec 5, 2014)

The elderly in particular use a cat-deterrent in their garden. It is a small apparatus with a speaker attached to it. It produces a high-pitched bleep of more than a 100 decibel. The sound is mostly only audible for children, youngsters and people with ears that are still good. Many cat-deterrents use the same noise as the Mosquito. The sound causes pain in the ears, headache, and ringing in the ears. If you have any complaints consult your GP and make mention of it on social media! Working Mosquito: 17KHz-20KHz 90dB Working Cat Deterrent/Animal Chaser: 16KHz-23KHz 130dB.

Does anyone know how about the hearing in the pets? And do you have more information?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...een-vandals-investigation-noise-nuisance.html


----------

